# Where do we see Septembers entries?



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

Where can we see all the pics entered?


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

It should show you the picture you entered when you click this link: http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

what about all the others? So we can vote


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the first half of the month is for people to enter. on the 16th you'll be able to see the other entries and vote, believe dragonflie's link will work for that too


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

does the winner not get posted until the 16th, i thought that the winner would be revealed today but there is still nothing.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya the winner was supposed to be posted yesterday, but there is still nothing...


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

It was supposed to be posted yesterday. And it keeps saying I am in October's contest but I am not. And when I click on it to see what going on it shows nothing. It is so strange...


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

It really is a bum. It was the first month I entered, and I don't get to see the results D8
It says that I am in the October Contest, voting begins in 14 days, although I never entered for October, and It says the same picture from last month won in September too? Blurg.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya I really wanna see Who won and if anybody actually voted for me! Lol! they should be up by tomorrow right?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

sometimes it takes Admin a little while to get to it. ending during the weekend probably doesn't help any, lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya I guess so! lol Hope they're up soon!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

blackberrybetta, can u post ur pick so i can see which one was yours?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm always a little impatient too, but it's a lot of photos and the adm have lives too lol it's usually up in a 2-3 days.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenBetta383 said:


> It really is a bum. It was the first month I entered, and I don't get to see the results D8
> It says that I am in the October Contest, voting begins in 14 days, although I never entered for October, and It says the same picture from last month won in September too? Blurg.


That is what EXACTLY happened to me!:-?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Ya i feel for those of you who entered, but i am sure whoever controls these things will get to it.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

It says I can submit a photo, but when I click on it it does not show anything. lol


----------

